# I made it !! Morocco here I am...



## tonka

Well, after reading the forums, blogs and everything else I could find..
Here we are parked on the beach front at Asilah, Morocco.

Came down to Algeciras, found the lidl. Carlos, the ticket man has a new office attached to Lidl. Got some open return tickets and took the ferry at 10am this morning. Docked at Tangier Med the new port, cleared the confusing customs clearance, swopped my sterling cash for dirhams and hit the toll road towards the coast......

Haggled with the parking man and bartered down from 50dh to 30dh.
Been to the maroc telecom shop and got a sim card for my newly bought mifi, thats working a treat.!!
Had a walk around the town, coffee and bought some bread..

Just need the weather to improve.....

Morocco - Simples, so far...


----------



## raynipper

I know it's not Morocco Tonks but the natives are revolting in Algiers....

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/bp-admits-security-incident-amid-kidnap-claim-111928537--finance.html

Ray.


----------



## tonka

raynipper said:


> I know it's not Morocco Tonks but the natives are revolting in Algiers....
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/bp-admits-security-incident-amid-kidnap-claim-111928537--finance.html
> 
> Ray.


Some of the campers here are a bit revolting as well ...,!!! lol

Thats it cheer me up. !!!!!!


----------



## locovan

Have a great time and make some sand castles :wink:


----------



## ozwhit

Give your van a pat on the rocker cover from me ! have a great time .gary


----------



## barryd

I'd love to do that trip. Mrs d isn't too keen though. We went for a week once and enjoyed it though.

I'm just across the water in tenerife at the moment


----------



## suedew

barryd said:


> I'd love to do that trip. Mrs d isn't too keen though. We went for a week once and enjoyed it though.
> 
> I'm just across the water in tenerife at the moment


Hiccups Barry?

Would love to go there but have heard the roads are mountainous and scary and I am a woos

sue


----------



## Scattycat

We're still hoping to get down there but we have a few things that are out of our control to sort out before we can leave so it will be at least a couple of weeks before we can get away. 

We'll probably get there as everybody else is coming back :lol: :lol:


----------



## Addie

*Re: I made it !! Moroco here I am...*



tonka said:


> Haggled with the parking man and bartered down from 50dh to 30dh.
> Been to the maroc telecom shop and got a sim card for my newly bought mifi, thats working a treat.!!


Our first stop too - sounds like you're getting into the swing of it already, I think we paid the 50dh and a beer there on our first night!! 

Out of interest, was the SIM on it's own any cheaper then the SIM and dongle? (We paid 200dh for the SIM & Dongle a year ago).

Post some pics up!


----------



## tony_g

Champing at the bit here. We're hoping to make it down in mid-Feb.


----------



## celticspirit

Now in Morocco, we have been here for 9 weeks. We have visited Moulay Bousselhem, Fez, Asrouz, Midelt, the Gorges, Erg Chebbi, Zagora, Marrakech then the coast down to Dakhla and back , now at Tan Tan Plage. We are having a great time. The country is fantastic, the different landscapes are amazing and the Moroccan people are helpful and friendly. We have only 3 weeks left before we leave and we are already planning to come back. The Telecom Maroc dongle has been well worth getting , good for skyping as well.


----------



## jedi

raynipper said:


> I know it's not Morocco Tonks but the natives are revolting in Algiers.quote]
> 
> And there's trouble in Afghanistan, and fighting in Mali, and a helicopter crashed in London so be careful :roll:
> 
> Glad you made it, will be out there early April.
> 
> Jed


----------



## raynipper

tonka said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not Morocco Tonks but the natives are revolting in Algiers....
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/bp-admits-security-incident-amid-kidnap-claim-111928537--finance.html
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the campers here are a bit revolting as well ...,!!! lol
> 
> Thats it cheer me up. !!!!!!
Click to expand...

Sorry Tonks. Just concerned. Have a great time.
Ray.


----------



## tonka

raynipper said:


> Sorry Tonks. Just concerned. Have a great time.
> Ray.


My first chance of a lie in and some bloke started singing at 5am !!
your right Ray they are out to get me.. 

Addie.. I didnt ask about the dongle just glad to be online with the sim card. I think others have been out and bought dongles for the same price as I paid just for the sim..
You need to practice your haggling skills !! 50dh AND a beer far to much.


----------



## peejay

Glad you made it in one piece.

Its bluddy freezing here, just a few weeks more and we'll be hot on your heels.

Thinking of going the other way round (clockwise), whether thats a good plan or not, we'll have to see.

Keep us all up to date but please don't quote any temperatures.  

Pete


----------



## tonka

Today it's coolish and rainy. So decided on a 3 hour run south to near Casablanca, forecast says it should improve there.
Using toll motorway and have seen many of the sights we have been told about. Seems it's quite acceptable for everyone to walk up, down and even across the motorway. Seen a bloke in a suit and carrying a briefcase walking in the middle of nowhere and had a guy on a bike riding towards us on the hard shoulder.!!


----------



## delfy

Hi Tonka. Great news and really good info. We have been inspired to tackle Morocco this year having read everyones comments and are leaving for our pensioners adventure on April 24th. Please keep in touch and let us know your routes and roads. Safe travels. Suda


----------



## minkymoo

*ferry crossing morocco*


Hi Tonka,
Good to hear you made as we have been following your plans, we are now at Tarifa and about to make a booking to cross, can you tell me what the cost was please?
MINKYMOO


----------



## jonse

*rain*

Is It cold Rain or warm rain, hope to go at the end of the year for the winter, did our first trip on 4th Feb Last year, Was cold snow with Ray in the Atlas range, but was nice when we left on 29th march, Enjoy, We loved It


----------



## tonka

Quick update..
We went from Algeciras to Tangier med, the new port..
€190 for an open return ticket... Tangier med is great, brand new and you leave straight out onto a motorway... No hassles at all for the first time in Morocco..

Currently just north of Agadir staying on a big site, Atlantic parc.. Very busy and 120dh a night (£10ish) just have a luxury break before we get back to the guarded parking and cheaper campsites... Maybe even a bit of free camping on the beach and some surfing ( if i can buy a board).
Hot, sunny. 26 degrees today.
Visited Mohhemedia, El Jadida and Essaouria on way down. All great places... Going a little further south and then will head back up via Marrakech....


----------



## jedi

Glad all is going well. Keep us informed of any good guarded / wild spots as well as good camp sites.

Jed


----------



## oldtart

We went all the way down to Dahkla. A long road through the desert. There is a campsite there where you can swim. The owner also did all our washing in his twin tub though I had to haggle over the price!

Val


----------



## peejay

tonka said:


> Quick update..
> We went from Algeciras to Tangier med, the new port..
> €190 for an open return ticket...


Sounds a good price, I was expecting to pay a bit more so thats a bonus. 

Pete


----------



## jonus

I'm so jealous it hurts. !


----------



## tonka

Current update...
We met Celticspirit !! . Mick and Sharon...
Chatted with them at Atlantic parc but only realised it was them when i later read this thread again..

Moved down to Taghazout, and did a few days free camping on the abandoned campsite there. Many thanks to Mick who lent me a body board, so at least I had 1 day in the sea.. Fantastic location and lots of vans there wildcamping. You name it you got it there, people came to sell you everything...
Later went to Tiznet, Aglou plage and currently inland east of Tiznet at Tafraoute.. Beautiful spot in the mountains..
Turning back north tomorrow and hitting Marrakech in a few days !!

The Maroc Telecom sim has been fantastic... My MiFi with a sim and using the ipad seems to be working a lot better than others who bought a dongle and are using their laptops...Plus I am sharing with other travellers as they need a connection..

So far so good... Really enjoying it....


----------



## bigtree

Sounds brill,hopefully sample it next winter.


----------



## OurTour

Happy memories, we were there this time last year.

In Tunisia now and loads less hassle and haggling than Morocco, but a tad closer to Algeria and Libya so we're sticking to hotel car parks and campsites! Visited some great Star Wars locations here too. 

If you're over near Ouarzazate be sure to pop into Atlas film studios, we had a great laugh playing on the dusty and decrepit film sets!

Julie
OurTour.co.uk


----------



## tonka

OurTour said:


> If you're over near Ouarzazate be sure to pop into Atlas film studios, we had a great laugh playing on the dusty and decrepit film sets!
> 
> Julie
> OurTour.co.uk


We arrived at Ouarzazate today !!! Passed the studios on the way in, may give it a go.. I wanna be a Gladiator !!! lol


----------



## OurTour

The bar has been set, but it's very low! This is Jay at the film studios doing his Oscar clip!!


----------



## tonka

OurTour said:


> The bar has been set, but it's very low! This is Jay at the film studios doing his Oscar clip!!


I cant beat the video but here is the wife. "walking like an egyptian". lol










Now arrived at Marrakech, at Le Relais... moving into the town car park on monday..


----------



## jedi

Hi Steve,

See you're still having a great time.

Did you do all the paperwork on the ferry or when you arrived at Tangier?

I'm hoping to arrive out there early April - sadly still working  

Jed


----------



## tonka

jedi said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> See you're still having a great time.
> 
> Did you do all the paperwork on the ferry or when you arrived at Tangier?
> 
> I'm hoping to arrive out there early April - sadly still working
> 
> Jed


The vehicle paperwork was done by the girl at the ticket office next to Lidl and computer printed. Just take in your V5 registration.
The white entry form you fill in when you want and once on the boat go to the reception desk and at the side will be a desk where the "policeman" sits.. He will take the form and stamp your passport.

Tip.. The stamp they use is rubbish and does not show the number in the passport very well. This number is VERY important, If you cant read it, tell him and ask him to write it down !! Nearly everyone on our trip had to have it re-done.

They ask for the number at all campaites and you need it to enter on the buff coloured form when you leave.. Paperwork isnt that bad, I can post more info once I am home if anyone needs it.

The "ticket" you get at the office in Algeciras is actually a voucher. When you get to the booth at the port the operator there will issue you some new "tickets". One is for the outgoing crossing that you board with.
The other, we have now learned is again a voucher. On return to Tangier med we have to go inside the main building and exchange that for a actual ticket for the days crossing... will update on that after we have crossed back to Spain..

Sunny and warm, forecast 23 degrees..


----------



## raynipper

Hi Steve.
Seen any AK47 totin guys around? 8O 

Ray.


----------



## tonka

raynipper said:


> Hi Steve.
> Seen any AK47 totin guys around? 8O
> 
> Ray.


  No but we are getting attacked by Chicken Tagines everywhere we go.. Can honestly say it's a real nice place...

We have only had 1 very minor issue....
Coming down one of the mountain roads through a valley, some young kids (lads) placed a few stones in the road to slow us down and asking for handouts.. Didnt like their attitude so did not stop or give them anything. Got a few bang on the ide of the van...

Ps... Are you asking because you need one ??? lol


----------

